# ADvice: Carpet Plants and sand...



## Darkblade48 (Jan 4, 2008)

Almost anything will be fine, provided you keep up with your lighting (i.e. have CO2, fertilization, etc).

I have grown HC and Dwarf Hairgrass in Flourite sand without any problem.


----------



## scape (Nov 27, 2010)

EntoCraig said:


> I have a 29G high tech tank. Recently I redid the entire tank using black sand. IT looks great, but I would like to take another stab at carpet plants.
> 
> What types of carpet plant will grow in sand? I do not use RO water. PH is 7.6, hardness is moderate to high.
> 
> ...


 
OoOo black sand! Any pics?


----------



## EntoCraig (Jun 7, 2010)

scape said:


> OoOo black sand! Any pics?


Not yet. The plants are all crypts and will probably start melting by tomorrow. I'll take a pic in a month or so when it bounces back.


----------



## scape (Nov 27, 2010)

Great, can't wait to see it :icon_smil


----------



## EntoCraig (Jun 7, 2010)

Maybe I will take a quick snapshot tonight before the melt gets critical.


----------



## EntoCraig (Jun 7, 2010)

I read that Dwarf Sagettaria grows great in sand. I have high lights so its should stay low and spread quick. Any confirmations on this?


----------



## fish-n-pups (Feb 20, 2010)

I've heard Riccia is really excellent and easy to come by in your area!

Here it is in Estes black sand


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 4, 2008)

_Riccia_ doesn't really grow in the substrate, but grows "on top" of it. You can see that the _Riccia_ is wrapped to (probably a stone) an anchor with mesh.


----------



## SgtPeppersLHC (Dec 9, 2010)

I've been wondering the same thing about a carpet for my 5 w/ TMS in it. Would HC do well in there? I just ordered a 6700K linear CFL and I plan on getting excel or a DIY co2. I would want to go the DIY route tho because Hilde said excel will melt my vals.


----------



## EntoCraig (Jun 7, 2010)

fish-n-pups said:


> I've heard Riccia is really excellent and easy to come by in your area!
> 
> Here it is in Estes black sand



Kim, did you even read my signature... ? lol

Hey is there any other place to get the Estes Sand other than SLC?


----------



## EntoCraig (Jun 7, 2010)

EntoCraig said:


> I read that Dwarf Sagettaria grows great in sand. I have high lights so its should stay low and spread quick. Any confirmations on this?


Still hoping to get some info on my previous question. ^


----------



## scape (Nov 27, 2010)

Ento, I am getting some dwarf sag on tuesday :icon_smil I am not sure how it will grow but Ill let you know asap. (I have high light and pressurized)


----------



## nilocg (Jul 12, 2010)

I have med-high light with pressurized co2 and pool filter sand. Dwarf sag grows very well for me, it did alright without co2, but once I added co2 it took off almost to the point where it got out of control.


----------



## EntoCraig (Jun 7, 2010)

Yeah i went with the Dwarf Sag. its growing fast. Had a bit of a melt at first but its rebounding with many runners. I also have some random cuttings of some glosso that ended up in the tank. If they take of great nut if not I wont be sad.


----------



## nilocg (Jul 12, 2010)

The only problem with the dwarf sag is that it grew in so thick that it ended up killing itself. So when it grows in really thick you may want to think about pulling it up and replanting.


----------

